# Nominate your MOST ANTICIPATED RPG of 2020



## Dahak (Dec 21, 2019)

Cortex Prime. Though its track record also indicates I may be voting for it in 2021, too.

The publisher WAS Magic Vacuum... now it's whatever the name is of the company that does D&D Beyond.


----------



## Jared Earle (Dec 21, 2019)

There’s no way I’m going to let *SLA Industries 2nd Edition* slip through the cracks.





_Edit: Apologies, I was on my phone, so I missed "Not your own game or one you’re affiliated with."_


----------



## Retreater (Dec 21, 2019)

FATE of Cthulhu (Evil Hat)








						Fate of Cthulhu - Evil Hat Productions
					

The stars are right for Great Cthulhu’s return. It’s up to you to make them wrong again!




					www.evilhat.com


----------



## Griffillon (Dec 21, 2019)

Pelgrane Press's Swords of The Serpentine.


----------



## Galandris (Dec 21, 2019)

Mythic Babylon, by The Design Mechanism.


----------



## crazy_cat (Dec 21, 2019)

Dune (again)


----------



## matthewdcorley (Dec 21, 2019)

Whispers in the Dark by me and M.T. Black published by Saturday Morning Scenarios


----------



## DWChancellor (Dec 21, 2019)

Adventures in Middle Earth 2nd Edition... =( never mind


----------



## schneeland (Dec 21, 2019)

Top of the following, depending on what qualifies:
Mothership RPG Boxed Set, by Tuesday Knight Games (Kickstarter is planned for 2020, so it might only make it in 2021 - Source: Kickstarter comments for Gradient Descent module)
Root Tabletop RPG, by Magpie Games (due in September 2020, risk for delay is there based on past experiences)
Vaesen RPG, by Free League Publishing (due in May 2020, should make it based on past experiences)


----------



## dalisprime (Dec 21, 2019)

Bit of an optimistic nomination as they probably won't be released in 2020, but in case they are: Fading Suns from Ulisses Spiele and Werewolf The Apocalypse 5e from Paradox Entertainment.


----------



## Philature (Dec 21, 2019)

Not including the above suggestion of Root (Magpie) and Sword of the Serpentine (Pelgrane Press):

Warhammer: Age of Sigmar (Cubicle 7)
Sentinel Comic RPG (Greater than Games)

I really like this pool. It always exciting to learn about what hopefully coming out in the next year.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 21, 2019)

My nominations are (if acceptable):


The Troubleshooters  (Helmgast)    https://helmgast.se/troubleshooters/
Vaesen - Nordic Horror Roleplaying (Fria Ligan)  Vaesen - Nordic Horror Roleplaying
Call of Cthulhu: Sverige  (Eloso förlag)  - Swedish version of Call of Cthulhu 7e (not just translated, but also localized)
Kopparhavets hjältar (Helmgast) Kopparhavets hjältar

At the moment I am one of the volunteer (and unpaid) proofreaders for both "Call of Cthulhu: Sverige" and "Kopparhavets hjältar". I work together with the guy that created The Troubleshooters, and have playtested it (and written a scenario that will end up in the coming quickstart rules).  The game is currently in the illustration and layout-phase, with a kickstarter coming. Latest I heard was in February next year, so it will probably not come out to the annual convention Gothcon (always held during Easter in Gothenburg).

Always love these threads, because they tend to show some interesting games.


----------



## Ollie Groß (Dec 21, 2019)

Vaesen by Fria Ligan
Swords of the Serpentine by Pelgrane Press
plus (Fingers crossed)
Cartel by Magpie Games
Nahual


----------



## Jared Earle (Dec 21, 2019)

edit: ignore this


----------



## Mikeythorn (Dec 21, 2019)

Heart: The City Beneath by Rowan, Rook and Decard. Spire was just brilliant, and I can’t imagine it’s dungeon-crawling cousin is going to be anything less.


----------



## Dirk the Dice (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi 

I’m very much looking forward to Mythras: Lyonesse from The Design Mechanism. I had the good fortune of running a demo game at UKGAMESexpo this year and it was a hit with the players. It captures Vance’s sensibilities perfectly.

Dirk


----------



## Birmy (Dec 21, 2019)

matthewdcorley said:


> Whispers in the Dark by me and M.T. Black published by Saturday Morning Scenarios




"A few rules:

It must be a standalone tabletop RPG, NOT a supplement, setting, adventure, sourcebook, expansion, or accessory. If there is a QuickStart version, or a preview, it’s the full release that counts.
It must be due out to the general public in 2020.
It must be nominated by at least one person in this thread. Simply post the name of the game and the name of the publisher below to nominate it.
Nominations will remain open for two weeks, until January 4th. Voting will take place shortly thereafter.
*Not your own game or one you’re affiliated with.*"


----------



## Mercador (Dec 21, 2019)

Mandatory:
Cyberpunk 2077 - R. Talsorian Games
My pick:
Eclipse Phase 2nd Edition - Posthuman Studios


----------



## BadEye (Dec 22, 2019)

Dahak said:


> Cortex Prime. Though its track record also indicates I may be voting for it in 2021, too.
> 
> The publisher WAS Magic Vacuum... now it's whatever the name is of the company that does D&D Beyond.



It will be published by Fandom Tabletop, and I assure you there is plenty of Cortex to look forward to in 2020.


----------



## SpaceOtter (Dec 22, 2019)

"Swords of the Serpentine" by Pelgrane Press (Gumshoe Sword & Sorcery)
"Blue Planet: Recontact" by Gallant Knight/Biohazard (the 3rd edition of the Blue Planet RPG)
"BREAK!!" by Happy Die Co. (anime-inspired fantasy RPG)

And (hopefully in 2020): "Cthulhutech 2e" by Wildfire


----------



## Umbran (Dec 22, 2019)

Others have already noted it but, Swords of the Serpentine.


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 22, 2019)

Ruin Masters by Riotminds!!


----------



## Maggan (Dec 22, 2019)

Just to make sure these aren't excluded in light of rule 5:

The Troubleshooters (Helmgast)  https://helmgast.se/troubleshooters/
Call of Cthulhu: Sverige (Eloso förlag) - Swedish version of Call of Cthulhu 7e (not just translated, but also localized)
Kopparhavets hjältar (Helmgast) Kopparhavets hjältar
I do not work on any of these games.


----------



## Valen (Dec 22, 2019)

Stargate Roleplaying Game by Wyvern Gaming was the clear pick for me.  Been a fan of the setting for decades and the premise is perfect for providing a small group of explorers with new worlds to explore every session.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 22, 2019)

Maggan said:


> Just to make sure these aren't excluded in light of rule 5:
> 
> The Troubleshooters (Helmgast)  https://helmgast.se/troubleshooters/
> Call of Cthulhu: Sverige (Eloso förlag) - Swedish version of Call of Cthulhu 7e (not just translated, but also localized)
> ...





I think rule 5 was due to my post. When I put up my entries there were only the first 3 rules...


----------



## Mortus (Dec 22, 2019)

Talisman RPG based on the board game.


----------



## Mortus (Dec 22, 2019)

More details: Talisman Adventures by Pegasus Press


----------



## Espadadelaaurora (Dec 22, 2019)

Cyberpunk Red (Core Rulebook) by R. Talsorian


----------



## LagginYa (Dec 22, 2019)

I hope you don't mind multiple mentions.

Wolves of God by Kevin Crawford/Sine Nomine Publishing
Under Hollow Hills by Vincent Baker and Meguey Baker
Wicked Ones by b-Design


----------



## beholdsa (Dec 22, 2019)

Age of Ambition by Tab Creations


----------



## unnatural 20 (Dec 22, 2019)

I would like to nominate "Through Sunken Lands and Other Adventures" the sword and sorcery expansion/stand alone game from Flatland Games the creators of "Beyond the Wall and Other Adventures".


----------



## darjr (Dec 22, 2019)

Whispers in the Dark!!!


matthewdcorley said:


> Whispers in the Dark by me and M.T. Black published by Saturday Morning Scenarios
> 
> View attachment 116957
> 
> View attachment 116956


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Dec 22, 2019)

Cyberpunk Red for sure.

Another mention for Swords of the Serpentine and Cortex Prime as well.

The Fifth Season (by Green Ronin).

Wolves of God (latest game by Kevin Crawford).

Fallout rpg (using the 2d20 system by Modiphius)

Altered Carbon


----------



## agrayday (Dec 22, 2019)

*Swords of The Serpentine*: Pelgrane Press ltd.








						Swords of the Serpentine
					

A GUMSHOE roleplaying game of swords & sorcery! by Kevin Kulp and Emily Dresner  When it’s summer, you smell her before you see her. As you come around the curve of the Serpentine river the scent of the open sea is replaced by the stench of low tide, of boat tar, of rare spices spilled from a...




					site.pelgranepress.com
				



*
Rune Masters:* Riot Minds - On Kickstarter





						RIOTMINDS
					






					www.riotminds.com
				



Kick starter link:  Ruin Masters

*Adventures in Austerion: *De Architecturart








						Adventures in Austerion
					





					www.dearchitecturart.com
				




Kick Starter link: Adventures in Austerion

Is Stargate still coming from Wyvern in 2020?


----------



## schneeland (Dec 22, 2019)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Cyberpunk Red for sure.




Almost forgot that one. That is actually a game that should be number one or two on my list.


----------



## Count_Zero (Dec 22, 2019)

Rune Masters - RiotMinds  (admittedly I backed this on Kickstarter): Ruin Masters
Cyberpunk Red - R. Talsorian Games: The Roleplaying Game of the Dark Future

EDIT: Included publisher information and links.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2019)

As a reminder folks, a valid nomination needs product name and publisher. Don’t make me spend hours in Google trying to decipher posts! A link would be super useful too, if you can.


----------



## marroon69 (Dec 23, 2019)

is there a list of them? I must miss a lot of these announcements


----------



## Birmy (Dec 23, 2019)

Looking over my Kickstarter pledges (apologies for any duplicates my skimming of the thread didn't uncover):

They Came From Beneath the Sea! - Onyx Path Publishing
Night Shift: Veterans of the Supernatural Wars - Elf Lair Games
Thousand-Year-Old Vampire - Dear Leader Games
Unspeakable: Sigil & Sign - Cubicle 7
Geist: The Sin-Eaters, Second Edition - Onyx Path Publishing

I could add a few more from my KS, but those are estimated for 2021 (which I assume means 2023).


----------



## spezbaby1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hellenistika - Handiwork Games
Haunted West - Darker Hue Studios


----------



## Paul Umbers (Dec 23, 2019)

Cyberpunk 2077 - R. Talsorian Games
The Hero's Journey 2nd Edition - James M. Spahn, Barrel Rider Games


----------



## mcmillan (Dec 23, 2019)

Sentinels of the multiverse rpg from greater than games. While it was originally going to be released by the end of the year it probably won't quite be ready by then. Sentinel Comics: The Roleplaying Game


----------



## Hurin88 (Dec 23, 2019)

Rolemaster (Unified)

Iron Crown Enterprises

The core books are in the editing queue and it looks like this will be the year. I'm not sure if the title will be Rolemaster Unified (the working title of the beta) or just Rolemaster.


----------



## Guruphil (Dec 23, 2019)

My wildcard entry is:

*Dark Trails* by Stiff Whiskers Press (David Baity)


----------



## AsakoSoh (Dec 23, 2019)

A few I'd like to nominate:

Dune RPG
Sentinels Comics RPG
The Fifth Season RPG
Hearts of the Wulin RPG
Vaesen RPG

and it would have been The One Ring 2e too.


----------



## Egg Embry (Dec 23, 2019)

Lots of excellent nominations so far. Let me second _Geist: The Sin-Eaters 2nd Edition_ from Onyx Path Publishing and add:

 - _The Veil: Inheritance_, a biopunk tabletop roleplaying game from Samjoko Publishing


----------



## freebfrost (Dec 23, 2019)

Another vote for Dark Trails by Stiff Whiskers Press!


----------



## Joan Troyer (Dec 23, 2019)

Dark Trails by David Baity. Stiff Whiskers Press. Is a weird west Lovecraftian RPG. David's hard work and talent stands out in character class creation and rules. Building on the Goodman Games Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG, David has created rules for firing guns by pulling a card from a deck of Poker cards. The game doesn't stop there, David has also included rules that use Poker chips.
The Kickstarter funded in 3 hours and wonderful stretch goals were made.
And you can still get in on the Kickstarter. This is the most anticipated RPG of the year.


----------



## TentacledGunslinger (Dec 23, 2019)

My vote is for Dark Trails RPG by David Baity


----------



## JeffB (Dec 23, 2019)

I cannot say I've heard of 90% of these games, let alone have any anticipation for anything in 2020. I am guessing TOR2 would have been it (and sweeped the category).

:Sad Realization: At this point in my life I have way more games/material than opportunity/time will ever allow to run it all


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Dec 23, 2019)

Stargate RPG of course.


----------



## Malikai2000 (Dec 23, 2019)

Sentinel Comics RPG by Greater than Games
Cyberpunk 2077 by R Talsorian


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 24, 2019)

DWChancellor said:


> Adventures in Middle Earth 2nd Edition... =( never mind



SG and Francisco have both said 2E is going to happen.

But for me, the one I most want is Sentinel Comics (Greater Than Games). Yeah, I got in on the KS, and have almost enough to run it... but I still don't have the villain building rules. So, until the book ships...

(I'm hoping they don't use 2d20 for Dune, despite that being about the only thing Modiphius has said about it; if it is 2d20, I'm dreading it. If it's not 2d20, it's just behind Sentinel Comics.)


----------



## Blacksad (Dec 24, 2019)

Jargogle said:


> "BREAK!!" by Happy Die Co. (anime-inspired fantasy RPG)




Is it related to the comics drawn by madd? Do you have a link? I couldn't find anything through search engines.


----------



## Ilgiallomondadori (Dec 24, 2019)

Maybe the new edition of Achtung Cthulhu?  Not enamoured with 2d20, but still looking forward to it.


----------



## forestdoorman (Dec 24, 2019)

Orun by New Agenda
Hearts of Wulin by Ox-Pilgrim Escort Bureau
Thousand Arrows by Galileo Games
Scherzando! by hamZardo (physical edition)
One Child's Heart by Camdon Wright
Ross Rifles by Dundas West Games


----------



## M.L. Martin (Dec 24, 2019)

The Zorro Roleplaying Game by Gallant Knight Games.


----------



## Rpgehinger (Dec 24, 2019)

Mine is:

*Dark Trails* by Stiff Whiskers Press (David Baity)


----------



## dubmun (Dec 24, 2019)

Dune (again).
The Hero's Journey 2e by Gallant Knight Games/James Michael Spahn.

Honorable mention to our dearly departed TOR2e.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Dec 24, 2019)

I think TOR2e would have won for 2020.


----------



## SpaceOtter (Dec 25, 2019)

Blacksad said:


> Is it related to the comics drawn by madd? Do you have a link? I couldn't find anything through search engines.




Here you go: Break!! Devblog


----------



## David Anderson (Dec 25, 2019)

Cortex Prime and Dune are mine.


----------



## Sunsword (Dec 26, 2019)

PunkApocalyptic - Schwalb Entertainment.
Night Shift: Veterans of the Supernatural Wars - Elf Lair Games
The Heroe's Journey 2E - Barrel Rider Games/Gallant Knight Games


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 26, 2019)

I’d note that Eclipse Phase is already out - to general public in PDF form, and some backers have already received their physical copies. 

Beyond that, honestly, the only new games I am anticipating are: 

*Dune *(Modiphius)
The full version of *Cyberpunk Red* (R. Talisorian) 
*Jack Vance’s Lyonesse* and *M.R. James’ Casting The Runes* (The Design Mechanism)
*Ben Aaranovitch’s Rivers of London *(Chaosium)


----------



## Bellmig (Dec 26, 2019)

Mothership RPG Boxed Set ( TuesdayKnightgames.com/Mothership ) GRADIENT DESCENT: Module for Mothership Sci-Fi Horror RPG
Stargate Role-playing Game ( Stargatetherpg.com ) WYVERN GAMING
Tiny Cyberpunk (gallant Knight games) DriveThruRPG.com
Tiny Cthulhu (Gallant Knight Games) Tiny Cthulhu
The Blackest Space (Eric Bloat) The Blackest Space - An Interstellar Sci-Fi Survival RPG, via @Kickstarter The Blackest Space - An Interstellar Sci-Fi Survival RPG


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2019)

As a reminder folks, a valid nomination needs product name and publisher.  There's a lot of posts here which don't constitute valid nominations. A link would be super useful too, if you can.


----------



## jleewatts (Dec 27, 2019)

Fading Suns, fourth edition by Holistic Design


----------



## Crusadius (Dec 27, 2019)

I have a couple of nominations.

*Vaesen - Nordic Horror Roleplaying* by Free League Publishing (Fria Ligan).

*Heart: The City Beneath RPG* by Rowan, Rook & Decard.

I'm not sure about when Exalted Essence (Onyx Path) will actually be released, but if its 2020 then there will be a lot of people interested in a lighter version of Exalted 3E.


----------



## Von Ether (Dec 28, 2019)

Sword of the Serpentine by Pelgrane Press


----------



## Articus (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm looking forward to Arium from Adept Icarus. Been following them on Twitter, and it sounds like a fascinating toolkit.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Dec 28, 2019)

Demigods by Jason Mills, don’t know if he has a “publishing” company

Demigods

Fiasco v2 Bully Pulpit
 Fiasco: The Cinematic Game of Plans Gone Wrong

Fiasco: The Cinematic Game of Plans Gone Wrong

is Kingdoms and Warfare an RPG?








						Kingdoms, Warfare & More Minis!
					

A 5th Edition supplement for managing kingdoms, playing organizations, and waging war.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Crusadius (Dec 28, 2019)

Von Ether said:


> Sword of the Serpentine by Pelgrane Press




I too am looking forward to this game, but are there any indications that it will be published in 2020?


----------



## Starbrat (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm not sure this one will quite qualify*, but Chivalry and Sorcery 5th Edition, by Britannia Games Design.

*The print book won't be available until February, but the pdf came out just before Christmas.


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 31, 2019)

Dune 2d20 because obviously the year 2020 deserves a proper role playing game in the universe created by Frank Herbert (and the aborted Last Unicorn version does not count).


----------



## Johnnii (Jan 1, 2020)

Fallout 2d20. Have been waiting so long for an official Fallout tabletop RPG. All the fan versions are admirable and well done, but it's not the same as having the "real thing".


----------



## TheOldBadger (Jan 2, 2020)

Toss up Between Dune 2D20 and Fallout 2D20 for me


----------



## pedr (Jan 2, 2020)

Besides the already-nominated Wolves of God and Swords of the Serpentine, I played a great playtest of Dramaghul: City on the Edge of Nowhere, a Wordplay 2 game from Wordplay Games. I have no idea if it's scheduled for a 2020 release, but I'm looking forward to it whenever it emerges!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2020)

Just a couple of days left. Remember that a valid nomination needs the product name and publisher. There’s a lot of people who haven’t done that.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 4, 2020)

*Champions Now* (Hero Games), as a redesign of the old Champions RPG, penned by Ron Edwards of Sorcerer and The Forge fame.

Champions Now Update

There is also a new 4th edition of *BESM* or *Big Eyes, Small Mouth* (Japanime Games) BESM Fourth Edition (Big Eyes, Small Mouth RPG)

and, *Fiasco *(Bully Pulpit Games) Fiasco: The Cinematic Game of Plans Gone Wrong

The links for the ones I mentioned earlier:

*Dune RPG* is actually a collaboration between Modiphius and Gale Force 9. https://twitter.com/modiphius/status/1029449147856891904?lang=en

*Cyberpunk Red *(R Talisorian) - The Cyberpunk Red FAQ

*Rivers of London* (Chaosium) - Chaosium Announces Rivers of London Roleplaying Game

*Lyonesse *(The Design Mechanism) - http://thedesignmechanism.com/resources/Press_Releases/Lyonesse RPG Press Release.pdf

*Casting The Runes* (The Design Mechanism and Quills Media) - http://thedesignmechanism.com/resources/Casting the Runes Press Release 260719.pdf

There is an upcoming Werewolf: The Apocalypse 5th edition, but not until 2021. The Onyx Path are also due to release *They Come From Beneath The Sea* and a second edition of *Geist: The Sin Eaters:*
They Came From Beneath The Sea!
Geist: The Sin-Eaters


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Jan 4, 2020)

*Fallout 2d20*, so far. Even though I'm probably not going to be participating much in playing RPGs (most likely), Modiphius makes gorgeous rulebooks with tons of incredible lore. I suspect that these will follow the trend.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 5, 2020)

Nominations are now closed! The main poll will be up this week!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2020)

This is the final list, compiled from this thread. Only valid nominations were counted (name, publisher, no affiliation, or ones where I needed to do detective work to figure out what was meant). One thing I haven't been able to do is verify all the release dates, but we'll err on the side of permissiveness. Some nominations were for games which were already out, so they haven't been included (at least one nomination linked to the existing product on DTRPG!)

Anyhow, this is the list. Unless anybody spots any drastic errors (i.e. a valid nomination made before the deadline, or something on here that shouldn't be) I'll put the poll together soon!

(Yeah, I see Nightshift is on there twice!)


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Jan 7, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 is a video game. Not a ttrpg.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2020)

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 is a video game. Not a ttrpg.



Ah, I think Cyberpunk Red is the TRPG. I don't know anything about video games!


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Jan 7, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Ah, I think Cyberpunk Red is the TRPG. I don't know anything about video games!




Yes. Red is the ttrpg. 
2077 is the video game coming out in April by CD Project Red (who did the Witcher video games).


----------



## gantry (Jan 7, 2020)

The Ruin RPG by Max Caliber Games
The Black Iron by FeralGamersInc
Vaessen by Free League


----------



## M.L. Martin (Jan 7, 2020)

Morrus said:


> (Yeah, I see Nightshift is on there twice!)




   You've got _Casting the Runes_ on there twice too.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 7, 2020)

That was a lot of nominations. Good to know that the rpg-industry is alive and kicking.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2020)

gantry said:


> The Ruin RPG by Max Caliber Games
> The Black Iron by FeralGamersInc
> Vaessen by Free League



Nominations closed yesterday. That there is the final list.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2020)

You can now begin voting, folks!









						Vote For The Most Anticipated Tabletop RPG Of 2020
					

It's time to start voting for your 10 Most Anticipated Tabletop RPGs for 2020! Nominations were taken over the last month, resulting in a list of nearly 60 games, and voting will remain open until Tuesday, January 14th.   You may vote for more than one game. To qualify, a game must be a...




					www.enworld.org


----------

